# Deluge does not start after update/upgrade command: TrueNAS Jail



## bringerer (May 15, 2022)

Hello first i wish to apologize if i post in wrong forum or category i am new to FreeBSD world and trying to learn more as i go.

I am running TrueNAS Core with multiple jails that run Radarr, Sonarr, Deluge combination.
On jail that runs Deluge i have this Free BSD version:
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p14 325282c09a5(HEAD) TRUENAS

I ran "pkg update" and "pkg upgrade" commands.
System downloaded multiple different packages and installed them. I saw that python got updated as well. After it finished i stopped the jail and started it again to apply the changes.
After this Deluge is unable to start. When i write "deluge" in jail shell i get this message shown in attached picture.
I tried to reboot TrueNAS but no changes. 

Any suggestion is welcome and if you need more information i am happy to provide.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2022)

bringerer said:


> I am running TrueNAS Core


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

